# female bodybuilding going too far



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Personally I think these ladies have gone too far, but I cant stop looking at them


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Don't know if you could really call her a female anymore, she's probably got more testosterone floating around her blood then most men have.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

respect for all the hard work and discipline but she took it way too far, i think she looks disgusting sorry.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Doesnt look any different than most of the womens PD to be honest go google some of the old ms olympias that there trying to phase out.

Also dont forget she wont look like that all year round these shots would have been taken after a competition i wouldnt even say she was a female bodybuilder like iv said i think thats womens pd ie Dana lin baily ect


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

jason7474utd said:


> Doesnt look any different than most of the womens PD to be honest go google some of the old ms olympias that there trying to phase out.
> 
> Also dont forget she wont look like that all year round these shots would have been taken after a competition i wouldnt even say she was a female bodybuilder like iv said i think thats womens pd ie Dana lin baily ect


So would they slim down and relax training most of the year?


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Natalie said:


> So would they slim down and relax training most of the year?


From what iv seen on instagram they look a lot softer in the off season just like most competitors they dont stay in competition shape all year round its imposable. if you google dlb and julie bonnet they look just as ripped in competition but softer in the off season


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

You can't stop staring because you want to be ****er by them


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

jason7474utd said:


> From what iv seen on instagram they look a lot softer in the off season just like most competitors they dont stay in competition shape all year round its imposable. if you google dlb and julie bonnet they look just as ripped in competition but softer in the off season


Googled julie bonnet, she looks amazing, I dont think shes gone too far, definately doesnt look manly


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Natalie said:


> Googled julie bonnet, she looks amazing, I dont think shes gone too far, definately doesnt look manly


i think most the womens pd and wbff divas look really good. i think the one you posted is a little more muscular but no were near the old ms olympias that did look just like men


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

mrwright said:


> You can't stop staring because you want to be ****er by them


Caught me out


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Caught me out


I'd wanna be fuucked by a woman like that make a change being the one being chucked about haha


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Would bang..


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

It's not a look I'd want to go for personally, I prefer having a more feminine shape but it's definitely admirable :thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Can't really knock them if that's what they want to look like. The commitment that gos into that is unreal!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

She's got awesome delts!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

She probably is a bit big for every day public.

But I Personly think she's workin it well. Slill looks woman to me.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Natalie said:


> Personally I think these ladies have gone too far, but I cant stop looking at them


I cant stop looking at her either.However, whether or not our reasons are similar I doubt.I think she looks amazing.Sexually off the fu.ckin scale.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I would say shes taken a lot of hardcore drugs to look like that. For around i would say 95% of woman its impossible to build a decent amount of muscle mass. Woman cant really build muscle they shape and tone.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

not really too far, looks like she has prepped to get to that stage and has very clever people to take/edit photo's, so its just like any bloke really, if you see them in comp weeks they look insane and look like they are generally unhealthy to people who dont know any better, look a few weeks after or in season and its alot more "normal" looking.

would have to see her in a relaxed state in a proper off time to judge since that would be how she looks casually


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

No offense natilie but generally views like that are usually uneducated views in the field...perhaps....IMO to say someone went 'too far' assumes their is a limit for that person and their isn't really. In competition there are a lot of politics involved so it's prob a case having to reach that point in order to compete with others to become the best you can, and yes they may take gear but if they didn't again they would sacrificing reaching their own personal goal and why do that. I understand it's not everyone's cuppa....I just think women that choose to look like that take so much stick and mostly from stick thin men!


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No offense natilie but generally views like that are usually uneducated views in the field...perhaps....IMO to say someone went 'too far' assumes their is a limit for that person and their isn't really. In competition there are a lot of politics involved so it's prob a case having to reach that point in order to compete with others to become the best you can, and yes they may take gear but if they didn't again they would sacrificing reaching their own personal goal and why do that. I understand it's not everyone's cuppa....I just think women that choose to look like that take so much stick and mostly from stick thin men!


I think they get so much stick from men because of how much off a turn off in attractiveness for men but that foesnt mean there not beutifull to look at, theres something artistic about a masculin female. I think the skinny men actually envy them and are jelous lol


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

for my personal preference she is kind of right at tipping point , anymore and IMO she seriously loses femininity but she is still attractive at the current point. if she scaled back a tad and softened up slightly would be perfect, but that is just from a personal attraction angle and no doubt being attractive to the masses is probably not one of her goals.

either way she has a fantastic physique.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

I am disappoint. :crying:

Female BBer's/fitness models/bikini competitors/your average woman in the street who lifts/etc get enough stick and ignorant stigma as it is. To see a woman who is supposedly interested in coming into this world, making a post like this is just sad for me.

If you don't like it, cool beans, you aren't going to end up looking like her by accident so don't worry yourself.

If you can't see that she has the exact body she intended to get and is no doubt incredibly proud of her efforts then that's a shame. Bodyshaming is uncool whoever you do it to


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

we should all aim for the body we want that's our personal choice judge not lest you be judged


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

I respect the effort and dedication but i think it looks vile. Still, if it makes her/him happy then so be it.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

She looks great. I wouldn't see myself chasing those endeavours, but I still think she looks impressive and not 'too manly/too far'.

Just like anything in life... everyone has their thresholds. Whether it's their taste in muscle mass, height, body hair, some people are attracted to obesity, whether it's fetishes such as amputees or whatnot, whether it's their threshold to plastic surgery, tattoos, piercings... some people find it attractive and 'comfortable in their own skin' to be a certain way, which others might find shocking or just repulsive. Some people find beauty in extremely slim model-types... we all have our thresholds in all aspects of life - what we find beautiful or potentially bizarre/strange/different...

In my personal opinion, she looks fantastic and her hard work really shows. She still remains feminine by the looks of it (I'll post a comparative photo below to show you the opposite extreme)... but remember as well, she is short and her proportions are also quite 'hench' in that respect so a lot of these heavily built physique/bodybuilder girls will naturally look quite thick and broad, compared to a taller 'figure' girl, for example.

Also, to add... that in this industry it is invaluable to get the continued support from one another, regardless of what our goals and achievements are. It is never nice to be told 'don't go too far!' and 'don't get TOO big' - things that I hear on a daily basis from people yet there is nowehere NEAR I am even considered 'big' by, say anyone that trains themselves... so, in this industry, you may come in and expose yourself to more and more bodybuilders who you might think have gone 'too far' because you are completely inexperienced and finding this all very new and different. It is important to support and appreciate the hard work that people put into their lifestyle choices, whether or not it's to your tastes...

We are all working towards our own goals but we are all in the same game.

Each to their own of course, but that's just my personal approach to everything in life (even though I don't find it attractive in any way shape or form, but I respect it). Some people actually LOVE and WANT the masculinity that comes with steroids and their threshold is far beyond the 'normal' range for the majority of society.. such as below:










But here's an interesting one I found... this girl actually looks beautiful, undeniably. But still very bizarre the disjointed head/body... do any of you guys find this attractive just out of curiosity?


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

kristina said:


> She looks great. I wouldn't see myself chasing those endeavours, but I still think she looks impressive and not 'too manly/too far'.
> 
> Just like anything in life... everyone has their thresholds. Whether it's their taste in muscle mass, height, body hair, some people are attracted to obesity, whether it's fetishes such as amputees or whatnot, whether it's their threshold to plastic surgery, tattoos, piercings... some people find it attractive and 'comfortable in their own skin' to be a certain way, which others might find shocking or just repulsive. Some people find beauty in extremely slim model-types... we all have our thresholds in all aspects of life - what we find beautiful or potentially bizarre/strange/different...
> 
> ...


I can't stop looking at the bottom pic.I would like to just put my head on her body minus the b**bs lol.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I find all this a bit sexist to be honest. There are never threads about male bodybuilders discussing whether they are too big, taken things too far, still look sexy etc so why do it for the women?

Either it's the sport of body-building or it isn't. It would be impossible to hear these arguments in other sports: "I think she's running too fast" "she's cycling too far for my liking" "I think she's lifting too much there". My view is, just like the men, let the female bodybuilders take it to whatever level they want to rather than have limits set on them.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I respect the work ethic etc., but don't find female bodybuilders attractive in the slightest.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> I find all this a bit sexist to be honest. There are never threads about male bodybuilders discussing whether they are too big, taken things too far, still look sexy etc so why do it for the women?
> 
> Either it's the sport of body-building or it isn't. It would be impossible to hear these arguments in other sports: "I think she's running too fast" "she's cycling too far for my liking" "I think she's lifting too much there". My view is, just like the men, let the female bodybuilders take it to whatever level they want to rather than have limits set on them.


I'm just playing devil's advocate here but...

It's not sexist in the slightest. The fundamental aspect of introducing MALE hormones into the female body (something that is NOT natural for a woman) is the basis of controversy and hence the general discussions about taking something too far.

On a side note... YES you do actually hear a lot of discussion about male bodybuilding going "too far"... how have you not noticed? It's a hot topic in today's day and age.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

kristina said:


> I'm just playing devil's advocate here but...
> 
> It's not sexist in the slightest. The fundamental aspect of introducing MALE hormones into the female body (something that is NOT natural for a woman) is the basis of controversy and hence the general discussions about taking something too far.
> 
> On a side note... YES you do actually hear a lot of discussion about male bodybuilding going "too far"... how have you not noticed? It's a hot topic in today's day and age.


^^^^ this 100%^^^^ imo.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

She only looks that bad cause she's so lean/vascular, she'd look miles better if her bodyfat was upwards of 10%. Bet her clitty is fúcking massive though, dat test abuse...


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

kristina said:


> I'm just playing devil's advocate here but...
> 
> It's not sexist in the slightest. The fundamental aspect of introducing MALE hormones into the female body (something that is NOT natural for a woman) is the basis of controversy and hence the general discussions about taking something too far.
> 
> On a side note... YES you do actually hear a lot of discussion about male bodybuilding going "too far"... how have you not noticed? It's a hot topic in today's day and age.


I actually prefer the look of today's male bodybuilders, but I'm one of the odd ones I guess who thinks huge looks good.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Each to their own in this game. Everyone has their own goals, will strive to achieve a certain look but no doubt they will be doing it for themselves 100%. With the discipline and hard work it takes to achieve that look, and to disregard the negativity that comes with it, huge respect.

Has she gone too far, no, but what is too far?! In terms of male and female bodybuilding, there aren't limits and shouldn't be, otherwise what keeps the top people of this sport pushing themselves. There will always be opinions that people have gone too far, men who want a fitness look model may think the Olympia guys have gone too far, people who have never stepped foot in the gym may think that fitness/bikini girls have gone too far. Then again, some women will see those pics and think they want to be bigger. But how someone looks in terms of bodybuilding and how attractive people look are two completely different things.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Lotte said:


> I am disappoint. :crying:
> 
> Female BBer's/fitness models/bikini competitors/your average woman in the street who lifts/etc get enough stick and ignorant stigma as it is. To see a woman who is supposedly interested in coming into this world, making a post like this is just sad for me.
> 
> ...


I think it's a way of asking for people's opinions coz she's interested in looking like that and just wants to know what people think


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

When my mrs shows me pictures of women like this I always say from a "bodybuilding" point of view she looks good! She's trying to win a competition not trying to get men to fancy her. Tbh for me no, I'd rather the Michelle lewin, Suzy toldi, Larissa reiss type of female bber


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

kristina said:


> I'm just playing devil's advocate here but...
> 
> It's not sexist in the slightest. The fundamental aspect of introducing MALE hormones into the female body (something that is NOT natural for a woman) is the basis of controversy and hence the general discussions about taking something too far.
> 
> On a side note... YES you do actually hear a lot of discussion about male bodybuilding going "too far"... how have you not noticed? It's a hot topic in today's day and age.


women do produce there own testosterone naturally,,,,not just a male hormone;-)

http://www.webmd.com/women/guide/normal-testosterone-and-estrogen-levels-in-women.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

kristina said:


> She looks great. I wouldn't see myself chasing those endeavours, but I still think she looks impressive and not 'too manly/too far'.
> 
> Just like anything in life... everyone has their thresholds. Whether it's their taste in muscle mass, height, body hair, some people are attracted to obesity, whether it's fetishes such as amputees or whatnot, whether it's their threshold to plastic surgery, tattoos, piercings... some people find it attractive and 'comfortable in their own skin' to be a certain way, which others might find shocking or just repulsive. Some people find beauty in extremely slim model-types... we all have our thresholds in all aspects of life - what we find beautiful or potentially bizarre/strange/different...
> 
> ...


Sorry, respect the commitment and everything, but the Female Bodybuilder you posted? No chance sorry! FAR too masculine IMO am sure others would agree too. The first girl posted, I don't think looks..... I don't know? it's kinda confusing to see :lol: I think she looks good in face and is still quiet feminine in some aspect, but anymore and would definitely be a 'No' unfortunately. I think fitness girls are great and everything and some muscle on a girl, I find is quiet sexy. e.g I like your back in avi anyway :wub: ha! but there is definitely building a physique and taking so much gear, that your undergoing a sex change and the girl you posted for me represents that. she does appear almost Transgender IMO.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Lotte said:


> I am disappoint. :crying:
> 
> Female BBer's/fitness models/bikini competitors/your average woman in the street who lifts/etc get enough stick and ignorant stigma as it is. To see a woman who is supposedly interested in coming into this world, making a post like this is just sad for me.
> 
> ...


I am not giving them stick. I do have a personal view that she is at the very edge of being what I percieve to be stereotypically feminine. I am intrigued by them which is why I posted. Not to slate them. There are many women who I personally see as more of an inspiration with regards to bodybuilding who are not so big built for want of a better way of putting it. Im sure she is proud and rightly so due to the obvious hard work and dedication she has put in but from my stand point I think she is on the border line of losing femininity. Thats not to say its not impressive. The phrase going too far wasn't the right phrae to use.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> I find all this a bit sexist to be honest. There are never threads about male bodybuilders discussing whether they are too big, taken things too far, still look sexy etc so why do it for the women?
> 
> Either it's the sport of body-building or it isn't. It would be impossible to hear these arguments in other sports: "I think she's running too fast" "she's cycling too far for my liking" "I think she's lifting too much there". My view is, just like the men, let the female bodybuilders take it to whatever level they want to rather than have limits set on them.


I dont think im being sexist but maybe your right. I find it all fascinating, the same goes with men. There was a pic of arnold swarzneggar on here the other day which I felt was also quite extreme. Each to their own


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Natalie said:


> I dont think im being sexist but maybe your right. I find it all fascinating, the same goes with men. There was a pic of arnold swarzneggar on here the other day which I felt was also quite extreme. Each to their own


Arnold? He was small compared to today's bodybuilder


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

mal said:


> women do produce there own testosterone naturally,,,,not just a male hormone;-)
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/women/guide/normal-testosterone-and-estrogen-levels-in-women.


Okay I may have worded it wrong; everyone knows we also have testosterone but in terms of the amounts that are natural for women to have! It's not like men are pumping themselves with estrogen or progesterone.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ryda said:


> When my mrs shows me pictures of women like this I always say from a "bodybuilding" point of view she looks good! She's trying to win a competition not trying to get men to fancy her. Tbh for me no, I'd rather the Michelle lewin, Suzy toldi, Larissa reiss type of female bber


Haha yes - just listed all of my TOP favourites.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Youngstarz said:


> Sorry, respect the commitment and everything, but the Female Bodybuilder you posted? No chance sorry! FAR too masculine IMO am sure others would agree too. The first girl posted, I don't think looks..... I don't know? it's kinda confusing to see :lol: I think she looks good in face and is still quiet feminine in some aspect, but anymore and would definitely be a 'No' unfortunately. I think fitness girls are great and everything and some muscle on a girl, I find is quiet sexy. e.g I like your back in avi anyway :wub: ha! but there is definitely building a physique and taking so much gear, that your undergoing a sex change and the girl you posted for me represents that. she does appear almost Transgender IMO.


I don't think you read my post properly..

I didn't say I thought it was attractive nor would I aim for those goals BUT that is completely irrelevant to THEIR goals and their aspirations.

YOUR and MY opinion is completely irrelevant and means **** all when it comes to judging someone else's choices (yes we are allowed to have our opinions but we should also respect someone else's decision, hard work and so forth) - and we have no right to put someone else down just because it's not our opinion of what is "too far" or "not". Period.

EDIT - and THANK YOU for the compliment haha.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Re: original post- looks good to me. Well done.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

ryda said:


> Arnold? He was small compared to today's bodybuilder


From the sternum downwards, anyway :laugh:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

kristina said:


> Okay I may have worded it wrong; everyone knows we also have testosterone but in terms of the amounts that are natural for women to have! It's not like men are pumping themselves with estrogen or progesterone.


They do in Brazil lol ladyboys and the like.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

kristina said:


> Haha yes - just listed all of my TOP favourites.


Haha I only know of them coz she's always showing me pics of them on Instagram but yeh there all wukka


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

mal said:


> They do in Brazil lol ladyboys and the like.


Haha oh yes how could I forget! :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I suspect that black and white one is PS, head looks too small for body, and in different condition

This is bodybuilding - each person draws their own lines, is entitled to their own view... but I find it wierd. You don't go to formula one and go "you know what, these cars are too fast, and far too noisy" just because it is out of your comfort zone.

And, people always say stuff like "it isn't even attractive" blah blah - who on earth decided the number one goal is to be attractive to anyone else? What has that got to do with it??

I don't like the look of some of the bigger girls, just like I don't like the look of a LOT of bigger guys, but generally, I respect them all.

So no, I don't think they have taken it too far, especially the girl in the original post whom IMO looks feminine and very well conditioned, great shape too.

Then you get bicep boys on here who are just sore in their vaginas because some women are bigger than them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

kristina said:


> impressive and not 'too manly/too far'.




not too manly :huh: looks like Tarzan got a sex change


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Natalie said:


> The phrase going too far wasn't the right phrae to use.


Everything is going to be cool now that you realised that  The language used was inherently judging and negative 

I've just come back to eat after watching the pre-judging at the Channel Islands BB show, I am amazed! Only a handful of ladies there but I am so, so massively impressed by all of the competitors male and female, whether their goal physique is what I'd want or not 

For the record Heather Jenks is my butt idol :tongue:

Back to see the rest of the competition at 6pm woo!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> not too manly :huh: looks like Tarzan got a sex change


Sorry I didn't Google her... I just looked at the thread... fair enough yep she's definitely got a bit of masculinisation going on... ah well!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Not sure what views the female members have about using AAS on here?

Would/have you used any? Was there any sides regarding development of the clitoris and is that a negative thing in your opinion?

Men's testies obviously get shutdown on cycle and shrink if there is no HCG use, but that is not a permanent issue for the majority and clitoral enlargement is as far as I'm aware?

Hear it makes it allot more sensitive though so I guess that's a bonus!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Soon as they start looking like men, they've gone too far.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

kristina said:


> Sorry I didn't Google her... I just looked at the thread... fair enough yep she's definitely got a bit of masculinisation going on... ah well!


Wow. That's horrible.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Not sure what views the female members have about using AAS on here?
> 
> Would/have you used any? Was there any sides regarding development of the clitoris and is that a negative thing in your opinion?
> 
> ...


With regards to females Wouldn't it depend what they take as to whether it's permanent?

With regards to men...if they read abit more rather than just concentrating on wanting to be 'huge' they wouldn't shut down!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> With regards to females Wouldn't it depend what they take as to whether it's permanent?
> 
> With regards to men...if they read abit more rather than just concentrating on wanting to be 'huge' they wouldn't shut down!


Even something as mild as Var promotes clitoral growth doesn't it? I'm not too clued up on female AAS use though, that's why I asked.

As for men, HCG or not a bloke is still going to need. decent PCT afterwards or his HPTA will not be functional.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I have seen female BBs with far more muscle than that. I think she looks well


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> With regards to females Wouldn't it depend what they take as to whether it's permanent?
> 
> With regards to men...if they read abit more rather than just concentrating on wanting to be 'huge' they wouldn't shut down!


Depends on dosage, higher the dosage the more likely the side effect


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Any time you put yourself out there to be judged on appearance you have to accept that some people won't like it. Women who lift are great, women who start to look like men are awful in my opinion. I would suggest there is a difference between dedication and harmful obsession. There are a couple of big girls in my gym who compete but they are still clearly girls so if anything I see masculine features as relying on drug use rather than hard work and nutrition.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Like it or not, you'd never say no to her.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

ryda said:


> Arnold? He was small compared to today's bodybuilder


it wasn't his size really, it was his veins etc. He looked ill im my opinion


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Natalie said:


> it wasn't his size really, it was his veins etc. He looked ill im my opinion


Lol again **** all compared to today's bodybuilder, Arnold was far from a freak! Google Kai green flex lewis phil heath


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol again **** all compared to today's bodybuilder, Arnold was far from a freak! Google Kai green flex lewis phil heath


I've been looking more at bodybuilders now and see what you mean. I have always had quite veiny arms and hate them so have always had a dislike for them, they seem unhealthy to me but I know thats not the case really. The 3 you've mentioned look healthy, he didn't in this particular photo


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

more sexism bollox and noted its only from the forum females

you bodybuild and stand in front of people therefor they have a right to comment if they wish

personally big female ripped bodybuilders look like 5hite to me but i will tame it by saying ALL ripped show ready bodybuilders look like 5hite.....from a health point of view......you do it for a show....we all look better IMO with plus 10 bodyfat

i much prefer the relaxed strong look of any bodybuilder around 12%%.........visible definition of musclature with a funcional healthy strong fit look


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Uriel said:


> more sexism bollox and noted its only from the forum females
> 
> you bodybuild and stand in front of people therefor they have a right to comment if they wish
> 
> ...


I wasn't intentionally sexist, although I do admit that female bodybuilders of that level intrigue me more as I have assumed that to reach that level they must not be natural, perhaps I'm wrong. I agree its a health point of view that I am talking from, I have extremely limited knowledge about bodybuilding.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

most of the females posting on here these days have no visual indications that they do anything other than resist gravity pmsl

most geezers too lol


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Like it or not, you'd never say no to her.


I would be too scared to say NO! mg:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Great physique

Wouldn't tell her to do the dishes though


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Uriel said:


> most of the females posting on here these days have no visual indications that they do anything other than resist gravity pmsl
> 
> most geezers too lol


ok each to their own opinion


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

mrwright said:


> I'd wanna be fuucked by a woman like that make a change being the one being chucked about haha


So are your sayin you'd let her smash your back door in with a strap-on then bro? srs


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

they say dont judge a man (or woman lol) til you walk a mile in his shoes....I have more respect for people who bodybuild.....judging bodybuilders......the rest is just the usual tattle and boring comments of joe (jane) bloggs.

what people are really usually saying is they find a look sexually attractive or not.....which isnt directly about bodybuilding


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Uriel said:


> most of the females posting on here these days have no visual indications that they do anything other than resist gravity pmsl
> 
> most geezers too lol


+1 repped

sICKc


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> So are your sayin you'd let her smash your back door in with a strap-on then bro? srs


 there is nothing wrong with being adventurous in the bedroom


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

I think she looks good tbh


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Uriel said:


> they say dont judge a man (or woman lol) til you walk a mile in his shoes....I have more respect for people who bodybuild.....judging bodybuilders......the rest is just the usual tattle and boring comments of joe (jane) bloggs.
> 
> what people are really usually saying is they find a look sexually attractive or not.....which isnt directly about bodybuilding


Yes I agree mostly with that. I am looking at it purely from what I percieve to be healthy and attractive. I have openly said I haven't got a clue about the knowledge and technical side etc of what goes into it. They have a lot more dedication that I would have


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

whether these ladies are able to achieve that look naturally (Of course not, they are heavily assisted) is a red herring......becauae what a male can achieve unassisted is incredibly limited too without peds

look at male athletes a hundred years ago to see the limits of a natural well nourished physique....they are tiny.

again people question a womans motives for wanting to look this way more than a mans.....probably because we choose to enhance our physical attributes where woman more radically have to alter theresl


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> So are your sayin you'd let her smash your back door in with a strap-on then bro? srs


YOLO


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Uriel said:


> they say dont judge a man (or woman lol) til you walk a mile in his shoes....I have more respect for people who bodybuild.....judging bodybuilders......the rest is just the usual tattle and boring comments of joe (jane) bloggs.
> 
> what people are really usually saying is they find a look sexually attractive or not.....which isnt directly about bodybuilding


that makes it very difficult to respect women tho as i cant even walk 10 metres in high heels :lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Uriel said:


> whether these ladies are able to achieve that look naturally (Of course not, they are heavily assisted) is a red herring......becauae what a male can achieve unassisted is incredibly limited too without peds
> 
> look at male athletes a hundred years ago to see the limits of a natural well nourished physique....they are tiny.
> 
> again people question a womans motives for wanting to look this way more than a mans.....probably because we choose to enhance our physical attributes where woman more radically have to alter theresl


I agree with what you say about men enhancing but women having to radically alter themselves. I find it hard to express it without sounding sexist against women. I suppose it boils down to personal preference. Do natural and assisted compete in different categories as to me it seems like two completely different sports almost.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Natalie said:


> I agree with what you say about men enhancing but women having to radically alter themselves. I find it hard to express it without sounding sexist against women. I suppose it boils down to personal preference. Do natural and assisted compete in different categories as to me it seems like two completely different sports almost.


there are natural feds.....but they cheat pmsl

for a normal woman...enhancing what mum nature gave them would be breast enhancement surgery etc.....think niki menage for taking that possibly too far ( tho I think shes hot)...female bodybuiders are actually enhancing male aspects of there physiques....right down to encourging beard growth lol so they get a harder time for their decision to progress this path than guys


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Uriel said:


> there are natural feds.....but they cheat pmsl
> 
> for a normal woman...enhancing what mum nature gave them would be breast enhancement surgery etc.....think niki menage for taking that possibly too far ( tho I think shes hot)...female bodybuiders are actually enhancing male aspects of there physiques....right down to encourging beard growth lol so they get a harder time for their decision to progress this path than guys


i think thats probably the point of what women are saying, that they don't have to be different to men, they are able to achieve the same. And some people have pointed out that they are still feminine woman. I do find it hard to understand why women take something to alter themselves so much to take on male attributes, but then on the other side of the coin men alter themselves a lot too. I've confused myself, I'm going around it circles. My lack of knowledge in the subject is obviously to my detriment as so many people do aim for that certain look that there must be a large range of benefits.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the psychological reasons for doing this are as varied as the people doing it.......I try not to judge.....and it is virtually impossible to remove ones sexual preferences when commenting on a virtually naked person so dont sweat it.....people should chill and be more forgiving. ...me more than most lmao


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Uriel said:


> the psychological reasons for doing this are as varied as the people doing it.......I try not to judge.....and it is virtually impossible to remove ones sexual preferences when commenting on a virtually naked person so dont sweat it.....people should chill and be more forgiving. ...me more than most lmao


is that you saying your less that 100% perfect...


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Natalie said:


> is that you saying your less that 100% perfect...


pmsl.....I'm 50% on a good day


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

but in the land of the blind.....

the one eyed man is king


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

@Natalie... wanna recap what the point of this thread is as I'm now totally lost lol


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

2004mark said:


> @Natalie... wanna recap what the point of this thread is as I'm now totally lost lol


me neither, i've confused myself. i think the point is I haven't got a clue


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

was along the lines of big bb women evenrually lose all femaninity and look like clowns. ...but the fear of alienating the rest of the forum catty woman pulled her short....which is funny cause they never stop short at running away at their poorly informed gobs


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Uriel said:


> was along the lines of big bb women evenrually lose all femaninity and look like clowns. ...but the fear of alienating the rest of the forum catty woman pulled her short....which is funny cause they never stop short at running away at their poorly informed gobs


Well seeing as I was 'poorly informed' as you put it, its only right that I listen to other peoples opinions who are more knowledgeable than me. i still stand by my own opinion that I don't think women that get that big are attractive, which I know realise is assisted. But like the other women have said, shes driven if nothing else. Somethings I know my own mind about things and others I like to hear opinions of others. I don't think too much of myself to not listen to other peoples views and can take *constructive* criticism


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

bottled it pmsl


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Uriel said:


> bottled it pmsl


i dont bother arguing with people that know more than me. Different story with those that talk c*ap...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Once a woman bodybuilds to a point where her ar.se looks like it could be a man's ar.se and her boobs look like they're stuck on top of a pair of man's pecs, she's gone too far with it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Uriel said:


> was along the lines of big bb women evenrually lose all femaninity and look like clowns. ...but the fear of alienating the rest of the forum catty woman pulled her short....which is funny cause they never stop short at running away at their poorly informed gobs


I wasn't catty nor pulled her short nor am I poorly informed...just incase this referred to me...I'm letting u know I'm not included.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I wasn't catty nor pulled her short nor am I poorly informed...just incase this referred to me...I'm letting u know I'm not included.


i think I'm the poorly informed one...which to be honest I am


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natalie said:


> i think I'm the poorly informed one...which to be honest I am


I think he's referring to woman/women not sure which but he says uninformed gobs...so not sure.

But no it wasn't to pull u out at all ( if it was I'd have said so) of course it's personal opinion and it's not that ur poorly informed really because over time no doubt u will learn more just as we all do ..I was just stating these women take a lot of **** and it's a shame coz these are the women I wish would come on here and educate me! They have a wealth of knowledge in the field and all this negativity ( mainly men) prob stops women who are at this level coming on here...and personally I find that a real shame.


----------

